# Comment récupérer le mot de passe d'un "vieux" compte mail iCloud ?



## http (24 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Après avoir fréquenté assidument l'univers Apple entre 2005 et 2012, j'ai fait une (longue) excursion dans la sphère Windows/Android.
Je m'apprête à revenir dans le giron d'Apple et je tente de "réveiller" un certain nombre de services auxquels j'ai pu souscrire dans le passé.
Si je n'ai eu aucun souci pour m'identifier dans mon compte Apple, je sèche pour récupérer le mot de passe de mon ancien email xxxxx@icloud.com.

J'ai essayé de trouver dans mon compte Apple (sans succès), et directement ensuite depuis un iPhone 8 (sous iOS 14.3), mais là encore, lorsque je veux activer l'option "mail" sous iCloud, il me demande uniquement d'en créer une nouvelle, alors que je m'attendais à ce qu'il me propose de saisir le couple email/mot de passe d'une adresse iCloud. Si je saisis l'ancienne xxxxx@icloud.com, il me répond qu'elle existe déjà (ça je le sais !) et qu'il faut que je trouve autre chose...

Comment faire donc pour:
1- récupérer le mot de passe de cette adresse xxxx@icloud.com ?
2- saisir le couple email/mot de passe dans les réglages de telle sorte qu'activer mail dans les réglages d'iCloud puisse fonctionner ?

En espérant ne pas avoir été trop brouillon dans mes explications et en vous souhaitant de très belles fêtes de Noël malgré le lourd contexte sanitaire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Décembre 2020)

Peut-être en faisant mot de passe oublié sur icloud ? https://www.icloud.com

Mais il me semble que c'est le même mot de passe pour le compte et le mail. En tout cas, sur l'iPhone je n'ai rien vu pour ça. J'ai un trou de mémoire


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2020)

Et en suivant cette méthode ?


----------



## http (24 Décembre 2020)

Merci @ecatomb et @Jura39 pour vos réponses.
En fait:

j'ai un couple d'identifiants Apple (login/mot de passe) qui fonctionnent.
je peux m'identifier sur icloud.com avec ce même couple d'identifiants Apple sans problème.
j'ai un ancien compte Apple avec un login en xxxx@mac.com et deux autres alias associés: xxxx@me.com et xxxx@icloud.com.

J'aimerais pouvoir supprimer cet alias xxxx@icloud.com de ce vieux compte Apple, afin de rendre l'adresse disponible pour la réaffecter au compte Apple xxxx@gmail.com, qui est valide, et que je souhaite utiliser à l'avenir.

Et c'est là où ça coince, puisque je ne peux pas supprimer cette adresse en tant qu'alias dans ce vieux compte Apple (dans lequel j'arrive à m'identifier), quitte à écraser définitivement cette adresse email xxxx@icloud.com afin que je puisse la recréer dans mon compte Apple xxxx@gmail.com.

J'ai bien conscience que c'est sans doute impossible, mais je demande au cas où un tas de choses m'aient échappé depuis...


----------



## Gwen (25 Décembre 2020)

Et en cherchant dans le trousseau d'accès, il y a peut être étais enregistré !


----------



## http (25 Décembre 2020)

@gwen Je veux bien essayer, mais comment accéder au contenu de ce trousseau ? Je précise que je n'ai pas de Mac sous la main, juste un iPhone 8 et un SurfaceBook 2 (Microsoft)


----------



## http (26 Décembre 2020)

Je me demande s'il n'y a pas non plus un numéro de téléphone Apple à contacter en particulier pour formuler une demande qui, finalement, se résume à supprimer un alias d'un ancien compte (xxxxx@icloud.com) pour pouvoir le recréer en adresse principale mail d'un compte Apple actif détenu par la même personne ?


----------

